# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الخميس 12/1/2012م

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ..



نأسف للتأخير 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*صحيفة الزعيم 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بوضوح شديد - عبد الله كمال 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*توقيع رياضى - معاوية الجاك 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بهدوء - علم الدين هاشم 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*من خلف الكواليس - عصام هجو 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رزاز الحروف - احمد محمد احمد 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*فيض الخاطر - ياسر المنا 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصدى 


*

----------


## كدكول

*​الف شكر ياغالي وصباح الخير على الجميع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اوف سايد - حسن محجوب




*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ميدو يا عسل  ياخي دائماً مريحنا
ربنا يريحك 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كبد الحقيقة - مزمل ابو القاسم 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قلم x الكورة - مأمون ابو شيبة 




*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*ياماااااااااااااااااااااسوره   كنت  مساهر  بتعمل   في   شنو   قول  الحقيقه  كلمني   مالك   بالهجري  وكلمني   قول   يالطييييييييييييف
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*زفة الوان - الرشاشة - يس على يس 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم المبدع دوما ميدو الرائع على الابداعات والروائع
وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*السوبر 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الاديب مؤمن الغالى 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*وكــــــــــــــــــفى - اسماعيل حسن 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصدى - عمر الجندى 




*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ما عدمناك يا حبيب 
*

----------


## zahababeker

*رزاز الحروف عمود ولا اروع .  وكل الذي فيه هو حقيقة . هيثم مصطفى لم يضف مثقال ذرة في مباراة تونس . واصبح متفرجا على الخصم وهم يتبادلون الكرة . تطاولت الالسن ورجع هيثم  قل مردوده لدرجة الاعمى يرى ذلك . 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*يامرتا   ميدو   بعرف ((أم  جقوقه ))  معناه  شنو
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*رؤية - ابراهيم عبد الله 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الصحف السياسية 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الاهرام اليوم 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا عزو 24 امشى قدم هنا ..؟؟؟


*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 124 (13 من الأعضاء و 111 زائر)

عجبكو*, أبو أحمد, معراج, احمد الحلفاوى, خلف الله الهادى, karsany, mido77+, mozamel1, عثمان عبدالله+, فؤاد تينة, zahababeker+, هيثم برعي, هشام احمدموسى






ماشاء الله 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*كل الشكر للرائع علي الروائع
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*كرات عكسية - محمد كامل  سعيد 


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الانتباهة 





*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*السودانى 






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*حروف كروية - عبد المجيد عبد الرازق 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اخر لحظة 











*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الوطن 




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 73 (8 من الأعضاء و 65 زائر)
mido77,أبو أحمد,خلف الله الهادى,عثمان عبدالله,عبر الاثير,هيثم برعي,ود البقعة,كدكول
صباح الخير عليكم + شكرا على المرور
*

----------


## كدكول

*[QUOTE=mido77;367957][/QUOT​ومازال الهندي يواصل في قلت الادب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الشكر والتقدير لك اخى
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*شكرا كتير ياميدو ياخطيييييير
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* جزاك الله خيراً
*

----------


## jafaros

*شكرا كولا
                        	*

----------


## هيثم برعي

*شكرا جزيلا حبيبنا كولا
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*                تسلم
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

يامرتا ميدو بعرف ((أم جقوقه )) معناه شنو




هاهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااى ..

انت قايلنى جاى من الفلبين ؟؟؟؟

ام جقوقة خليها .. انت بتعرف (السقدى ) بضم السين وتسكين القاف ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

ياماااااااااااااااااااااسوره كنت مساهر بتعمل في شنو قول الحقيقه كلمني مالك بالهجري وكلمني قول يالطييييييييييييف





أصبر لى بث انت ...؟؟؟:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

هاهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااى ..انت قايلنى جاى من الفلبين ؟؟؟؟ام جقوقة خليها .. انت بتعرف (السقدى ) بضم السين وتسكين القاف ..



   اهي  انت  جاي  من   وين     طيب  بتعرف   (( الابديب  ))   هاي  هاي  هاي  هاي  هاي   هااااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

أصبر لى بث انت ...؟؟؟:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k



  أنا  بكم  ليك  الزول   البهرشك  في   التلفون   وبتكلم  معاك  ساعتين   ههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

أنا  بكم  ليك  الزول   البهرشك  في   التلفون   وبتكلم  معاك  ساعتين   ههههههههههههههههههههههه



يكون منو ياربى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

مشكوووور ميدو على المائدة الدسمة !!
*

----------

